# [solved] Herkömmliche Fensterliste von KDE3

## LinuxTom

Hallo Leute,

viel gelesen und Probiert, doch trotz Google leider nichts gefunden. Ihr kennt sicher die Fensterliste aus KDE3. Man hat wie unter KDE4 alle Fenster aufgelistet. Bei KDE3 gab es aber noch eine zusätzliche Taste, mit der man sich alle Fenster - sortiert nach Arbeitsfläche - anzeigen lassen konnte und zu diesen wechseln.

Wenn ich 3D anschalte habe ich zwar solch eine ähnliche Funktion, die gar nicht mal so schlecht ist, doch da ich nur mit 2D arbeiten kann, suche ich eine Möglichkeit wieder zu der andern Tasten/Liste zu kommen.

Hat einer von Euch irgend eine praktikable Lösung für mich? Also sich immer alle Fenster aller Arbeitsflächen anzeigen zu lassen ist keine praktikable Lösung.  :Wink: 

Gruß

ThomasLast edited by LinuxTom on Fri Dec 04, 2009 8:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LinuxTom

Gefunden: Leider ohne Funktion, da wohl 3D dazu notwendig ist. <Strg>+F10. Kurzbefehl von KWin "Fenster aller Arbeitsflächen anzeigen".  :Sad: 

Andere Vorschläge?

----------

## franzf

Sowas gibt es glaub ich nocht nicht.

Sollte aber recht leicht gehen. Z.B. gleich mit python.

-> from PyKDE4.kdeui import KWindowSystem

-> /usr/include/kwindowsystem.h als Doku hernehmen.

Mal schaun, vllt. packts mich ja heut Abend  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

Na toll, Abend vergeigt :/

KWindowSystem sendet unter python keine Signals, irgendwas ist da total verbockt.

Und ohne Signals (z.B. "windowAdded", "desktopChanged" usw) ist so ein Pager doch nutzlos, wenn er nur anzeigen kann, was bei Programmstart offen war.

Es gibt sogar nen report auf auf bugs.kde.org - ohne irgend einer Reaktion seit Janur '09...

Ich mach morgen ein Update auf kde-4.3.4 und schau ob da was besser wurde. Wenn nicht dann gibts das halt als C++  :Wink: 

"SCHIMPF", hätt ich echt was besseres tun können, als ewig "meinen" Fehler suchen...

Aber so ein Script via KHotNewStuff wär schon nett gewesen...

----------

## LinuxTom

Danke, ich wäre Dir wirklich sehr dankbar. Denn ich arbeite mit 12 Desktops und habe im Durchschnitt nach 6 Stunden alle mit 1 bis 4 Fenstern belegt.

----------

## franzf

kde-misc/plasma-windowlist-0.1.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2008 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

EAPI=2

inherit kde4-base

S="${WORKDIR}/${PN}"

HOMEPAGE=""

DESCRIPTION="show the list of toplevel windows"

SRC_URI="http://www.alpine-art.de/files/${P}.tar.bz2"

LICENSE="GPL"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=""

RDEPEND=""
```

Sag ob alles passt, ob es noch Wünsche gibt (wegen Konfiguration usw.). Ist noch recht Basic, Fenster aktivieren + Desktop switchen kann er, mehr nicht...

Ist ein PopupApplet. Auf dem Desktop zeigt es die Liste an, im Panel liegt es als Icon.

Konfiguration eines Shortcuts liefert Plasma von Haus aus.

Grüße

Franz

// edit:

Sry, beim ebuild ist der vim mit mir durchgegangen  :Wink: 

HOMEPAGE->DESCRIPTION

----------

## LinuxTom

Danke, es funktioniert.  :Very Happy:  Musste aber noch ein

```
RESTRICT="mirror"
```

ins buildfile rein nehmen, da sonst der Download nicht klappt.  :Wink: 

Liegt es an meinen Einstellungen oder wieso kann ich das Icon nicht links in der Leiste platzieren? Rechts kein Problem.

Gruß

Thomas

PS: Nochmals vielen Dank.  :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Danke, es funktioniert.  Musste aber noch ein
> 
> ```
> RESTRICT="mirror"
> ```
> ...

 

Hmm, bei mir klappt der schon. Es werden vorher halt Gentoo-Mirrors getestet.

 *Quote:*   

> Liegt es an meinen Einstellungen oder wieso kann ich das Icon nicht links in der Leiste platzieren? Rechts kein Problem.

 

Mach mal "Panel Settings" (über rechtsklick oder die "Cashew"). Dann kannst du die Applets verschieben.

Das Verhalten liegt aber nicht an meinem Applet  :Wink:  Vllt. Hat der Theme-Designer ein falsches "Margin" angegeben, so dass der Bereich zum reindroppen zu klein ist...

 *Quote:*   

> PS: Nochmals vielen Dank. 

 

Kein Problem, hab das ja selber auch schon länger vermisst. Compositing muss ich auch öfter ausmachen als mir lieb ist. Und ohne Taskbar wird Fensterwechseln dann zur Tragödie  :Wink: 

Aber hier nochmal der Aufruf: Wünsche her! Da geht noch viel  :Wink: 

----------

## LinuxTom

Na dann der erste Wunsch: Wenn ich die Liste aufrufe, steht immer noch der "plasma-desktop" drin. Könnte bestimmt leicht raus gefiltert werden. Würde gerne auch mal rein schauen, doch meine Liste, was ich noch machen muss, ist leider ein wenig zu lang.  :Sad: 

Mir fallen mit der Zeit gewiss noch mehr ein, doch im Augenblick fehlt ein wenig die Zeit. Eben wegen dem Sch.... hin- und herschalten brauchte ich das Teil.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *LinuxTom wrote:*   Danke, es funktioniert.  Musste aber noch ein
> 
> ```
> RESTRICT="mirror"
> ```
> ...

 

Dann habe ich wohl 'nen anderen Fehler gefunden. Ich glaube einen von denen in meiner Liste gibt es nicht mehr.

----------

## LinuxTom

Und schon kommt der 2. Wunsch.  :Smile: 

Wenn ich die Fenster in der Liste sehe, wäre es doch gar nicht schlecht, wenn ich mit einem Rechtsklick auf den Eintrag eines Fensters das zu dem Fester gehörenden Kontextmenu bekomme. Also das bei Rechtsklick auf die Titelleiste des Progamms.

----------

## franzf

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Wenn ich die Fenster in der Liste sehe, wäre es doch gar nicht schlecht, wenn ich mit einem Rechtsklick auf den Eintrag eines Fensters das zu dem Fester gehörenden Kontextmenu bekomme. Also das bei Rechtsklick auf die Titelleiste des Progamms.

 

Wundert mich dass der zuerst kommt, und nicht "bitte Fenstertitel aktualisieren"  :Wink: 

Hab mir das auch schon gedacht, aber über KWindowSystem gibts keine Lösung.

Hab grad mal geschaut wie es die TaskBars machen... selber implementieren -> kdebase-workspace/libs/taskmanager/taskactions.cpp.

Und dafür brauch ich ein TaskItem, worauf ich keinen Bock hab. Das wäre irgendwo totaler Overkill (jedenfalls für den Anfang  :Very Happy: ) Alles selber implementieren ebenso  :Razz: 

Was brauchst du denn unbedingt aus der Liste? Mit KWindowSystem kann man schon auch einiges anstellen.

P.S.: Hat ja eigentlich nix mit Gentoo zu tun, vllt. verschieben nach Diskussionsforum?

----------

## LinuxTom

Gerne. Aber verschieben kann ich leider nicht. Ich werde dann auch ein gelöst dran machen. Wir können ja trotzdem diesen Thread als "Sammelpunkt" nehmen.

Den Overkill brauchen wir erst einmal nicht. Das Wichtigste ist, sie funktioniert gut und erfüllt ihren Zweck. Aber vielleicht willst Du sie ja richtig ins Portage rein haben?

Gruß

Thomas

----------

## LinuxTom

Als krönenden Abschluss die Info: Es ist endlich offiziell im KDE-4.4.5 dabei. Das 4.4.4 habe ich ausgelassen.

----------

## franzf

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Als krönenden Abschluss die Info: Es ist endlich offiziell im KDE-4.4.5 dabei. Das 4.4.4 habe ich ausgelassen.

 

Eigentlich ist es schon deutlich länger drin (glaub seit 4.4.0). Drum hatte ich da auch gar nimmer nachgehakt  :Wink: 

----------

